

Federal IT Dashboard Announced by CIO Kundra at Personal Democracy Forum '09 - obie
http://it.usaspending.gov/

======
obie
Happy to see this big step towards transparency. Don't like that it has
waterfall concepts built in and excludes defense spending completely. But hey,
it is progress and Fed CIO Vivek Kundra made progressive comments towards the
importance of releasing early and often. To wit, the new dashboard site is a
"beta" release.

